# Prescription medication bought but returned unopened. Pharmacist wont refund.



## blueskie (6 Oct 2010)

I think I probably know the answer to this before I post - however just in case here goes:

Medication on prescription (blood pressure) was purchased for €55 at a pharmacy - the box was unopened as the first box caused side effects and the medication was then changed.  When the person bought the new medication at the same pharmacy - they tried to get a refund (with receipt) on the old (unopened) box.  Pharmacy said no refunds speak to the manager (not around).

Very annoyed - any thoughts ?

I'd say they're not under any onus to refund however we have been customers of theirs for years and probably spent at least e1000 there so very annoyed about it.


----------



## Emiso (9 Oct 2010)

I've experienced the same thing recently. I had quite a few boxes of unopened blood pressure medication due to several changes in prescription due to side effects.
Unfortunately a pharmacy cannot take the unused ones back as they cannot be given to another patient and would have to be destroyed.

What I would advise in the future is to just ask for one weeks supply when starting on a new medication. That way, there wont be too much waste if the drug is unsuitable.


----------



## Complainer (9 Oct 2010)

You could make an argument that the goods were not 'fit for purpose' under the Sale of Goods Act. Side effects will certainly affect some patients, so it is entirely predictable and not a surprise that the medication will not suit some people. You could also make a clear argument that you are probably on medication for life now with high BP, so the pharmacy can choose between losing a regular, steady monthly income or accommodating you.

You might also check how much you can save if you buy from the UK, though of course, I'm not recommending this given the legal issues involved.
http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/chemistdirect.php
http://www.assetchemist.co.uk/


----------



## pen22 (9 Oct 2010)

Complainer said:


> You could make an argument that the goods were not 'fit for purpose' under the Sale of Goods Act. Side effects will certainly affect some patients, so it is entirely predictable and not a surprise that the medication will not suit some people.



Wait, how were the goods not fit for purpose? As far as we know, they did not fail to lower blood pressure, they caused side effects which are well publicised in the leaflet in each box of medicine. As you said yourself, it's predictable that some people can suffer side effects.



> You might also check how much you can save if you buy from the UK, though of course, I'm not recommending this given the legal issues involved.



And by legal issues, I assume you mean illegality?


----------



## ajapale (9 Oct 2010)

Complainer said:


> You could make an argument that the goods were not 'fit for purpose' under the Sale of Goods Act.



Does the SoGA cover prescription medicines sold through pharmacists?

I think there are chain of custody issues with medicines returned in this way. The pharmacist cant be sure that the boxes were not tampered with, swapped out or stored in suboptimal conditions.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Oct 2010)

Discussion of medical issues and sarcastic responses deleted.


----------

